# DecalGirl Skin Shipping Time?



## LuvzWDW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am expecting my Kindle to arrive sometime tomorrow and already ordered a skin from DecalGirl for it.

For those of you who have ordered skins from DecalGirl, about how long did it take from order date to arrival date for the skin?

That being said, I also ordered matching skins for my iPod and my cell phone, so is it possible that the receipt of my skins may take longer due to my ordering 3 skins?

I only ordered the skins yesterday so I know I won't have them before my Kindle!

Thanks a bunch!

I cannot wait for the arrival of my Kindlet!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

usually a company would inform you if they are out of stock of a particular item. I order through istyles, but my skins are made by DecalGirl. I hope you enjoy your kindle and your skins!


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I got an Ipod skin from her.  It arrived in about 10 days.  It was very easy to apply and looks very nice.  I had no problems repositioning it until I got it right.  I've only had it for two weeks, so I can't comment on how well it will hold up.  So far, I am very pleased.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It depends where you live.

I usually get mine about 2-3 days after I order, regardless of how many I get. Then again, I only live about 30 minutes or so away from them.

Enjoy! The hold up very well. I've had the same ones on my ipod and phone for about 6 months. The ones on my Kindle would last that long if I let them I'm sure (I switch it out too often!)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered my skin the morning my kindle shipped.  My skin came two days later, the day before Christmas Eve.  So from a Thursday to a Tuesday during the Christmas rush.  And that was also going through USPS.  Not too bad.
debbie


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I had mine inside of a week and that was over the Christmas holiday


----------



## LuvzWDW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the replies!

It doesn't seem that it takes long at all!

Of course, you guys all seem to be on the East Coast whereas I am in California (I hate it here!) so I will maybe expect about 2 weeks.

Thank you all again!

*Kirstyn*


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in Ohio and mine came very quickly--I think it was here three days after I ordered.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

LuvzWDW said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am expecting my Kindle to arrive sometime tomorrow and already ordered a skin from DecalGirl for it.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on the shipping time. I ordered a skin on Christmas day. My account was charged on 12/26 and told that I would receive an e-mail when it shipped. I have not received anything as yet. I'll let you know when mine arrives as well. I live in the good old Midwest. In Nebraska to be exact, and the stagecoach usually passes through at least twice a week.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't remember exactly how long it took for my skin to arrive, but it was less than a week. I am thinking about getting a matching skin for my laptop.


----------



## LuvzWDW (Dec 28, 2008)

Bruinboy,

I still haven't heard anything or received anything, how about you?

It seems that everyone so far has received theirs fairly quickly so I am keeping an eye out for it and if I don't have it by Monday I will contact them to find out. They probably got a ton of orders from all the people that got their Kindles (cell phones, iPods, etc.) for Christmas.



Bruinboy said:


> Keep us posted on the shipping time. I ordered a skin on Christmas day. My account was charged on 12/26 and told that I would receive an e-mail when it shipped. I have not received anything as yet. I'll let you know when mine arrives as well. I live in the good old Midwest. In Nebraska to be exact, and the stagecoach usually passes through at least twice a week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Keep us posted on the shipping time. I ordered a skin on Christmas day. My account was charged on 12/26 and told that I would receive an e-mail when it shipped. I have not received anything as yet. I'll let you know when mine arrives as well. I live in the good old Midwest. In Nebraska to be exact, and the stagecoach usually passes through at least twice a week.


DecalGirl is in Delaware, apparently. I ordered some skins Christmas day for me and the grandsons, free shipping, I think it was 5-7 days, got them today.

Betsy


----------



## LuvzWDW (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy,

Did you happen to get an email from them letting you know that the skins had shipped? 

Thanks and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 

Kirstyn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not that I can find.  I might have deleted something by accident, but the only thing I could find was the email saying they'd received the order and it would be shipping soon.  And I ordered the Super Saver shipping, which is the slowest (but it was free!)

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuvzWDW said:


> Of course, you guys all seem to be on the East Coast whereas I am in California (I hate it here!) so I will maybe expect about 2 weeks.


*LOL, you'd love it though if you order an Oberon cover ;-p It really doesn't take too long for them to arrive...it's a flat cardboard envelope. I'm on the East also and it took about 3 days though I'm only a few states away.*


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I placed my order on 12/26, and they e-mailed me on 12/29 to say that it had shipped - my skins arrived today (well... yesterday) 12/31. I'm in Vermont by the way. I bought a skin for my iPod (it's lovely!) in Morado, and Flower Burst and Flower Burst Blue for my Kindle. I hope they add my cell phone model to their selection soon because these are so much fun!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, here's my DecalGirl update.  Ordered 12/25 ... received an e-mail that it shipped on 12/29.  Received it today 1/2.  So for me, the entire process took eight days (counting the holidays) from beginning to end.


----------

